
Intel releases their concurrent collections library ... for Haskell - dons
http://hackage.haskell.org/package/haskell-cnc
======
jgg
Not trying to start a language war, but I'm so torn. I'm debating on a
language to start a big project in, and although Common Lisp is probably my
first choice, Haskell seems like it's gaining a lot of momentum (which means
awesome libraries).

~~~
dons
More than 2100 libraries on Hackage, 2M+ cabal install's, 7 GSoC students
starting up Haskell projects, 2 years of funding for Parallel Haskell from
MSR, Concurrent Collections from Intel, a new Sparc64 codegen from Sun/Oracle,
and a one click installer: <http://haskell.org/platform>

Haskell web frameworks fighting it out:

* <http://happstack.com>

* <http://snapframework.com>

It's been a great week for Haskell!

~~~
jgg
Snap has me very excited! My installation of cabal is rather messed up on my
machine, so I haven't been able to install it yet.

------
samstokes
"A brief introduction to [Concurrent Collections] using this module can be
found at <http://software.intel.com/foobar> " Cool URL, but... I doubt that ;)
(at [http://hackage.haskell.org/packages/archive/haskell-
cnc/0.1....](http://hackage.haskell.org/packages/archive/haskell-
cnc/0.1.2/doc/html/Intel-Cnc.html))

~~~
dons
Here's the intro: [http://software.intel.com/en-
us/blogs/2010/05/27/announcing-...](http://software.intel.com/en-
us/blogs/2010/05/27/announcing-intel-concurrent-collections-for-haskell-01/)

